# Visit different cities, and listen to their radio stations....



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Visit different cities from all over the world... Listen to their radio station while you drive around... This app is one of the best I've ever seen... Check it out... and let me know what you think... I just hope I put it in the right area...

Enjoy...

Drive and Listen to stations around the world!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 19, 2020)

I LOVE it @mike4lorie!!  So fun!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2020)

Of course I had to tune into Melbourne to hear the Aussie accent 
Brilliant! @mike4lorie


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

Fantastic... Thanks Mike. I had a little drive around London of course, without being stuck in traffic.. ...gonna listen to my beloved Madrid next


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

One of the most neat-O of things I've ever experienced!

Thanks for this, Mikey!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

That is great  Mike!


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Great post, thankyou for sharing this Mike.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 23, 2020)

Good one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 23, 2020)

My favourite drive is Chicago.


----------

